# pc kaputt?



## Nanaki (13. Juli 2002)

mein netzteil ist ers letztes durchgebrannt. als ich ein neues eingebaut habe, bekam der monitor kein signal mehr. nachdem ich dann auch eine andre grafikkarte eingebaut habe ging es immer noch nicht.

was könnte alles kaputt sein? (Prozessor, Motherboard.....?)


----------



## b0bby (13. Juli 2002)

ich tippe mal auf mainboard, aber könnte auch an deinem neuen netzteil liegen (zu schwach doer was auch immer).
also wenn er noch hoch fährt, dürfte der prozessor in ordnung sein.


----------



## Nanaki (13. Juli 2002)

am netzteil, das zu schwach ist kann es eigentlich nicht liegen da ich extra dem Händler gesagt hab das es ein P2 400 mgh ist und kaputt kann es eigentlich auch nicht sein, da bei allen CD Laufwerken das licht leuchtet, nur sie können nicht geöffnet werden. Alle anderen Bauteile bekommen auch strom.

Wenn es dann nur am Mainboard liegen könnte, bräuchte ich ein neues, nur welches? Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben da ich mich in der Qualität von den Mainboards nicht so gut auskenne. Ich glaub das ich da ein mainboard mit Slot 1 brauch oder brauch ich da einen anderen für einen p2 400?

vielen dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## b0bby (13. Juli 2002)

jup p2 is slot 1.
aber die sind mittlerweile recht rahr gesäht.
also was man immer nehmen kann ist ASUS und MSI, beide sind qualitativ eigentlicht immer recht gut . 
Aber ich übernehme keine garantie, denn kenn bei bei intel boards nich so aus


----------



## Nanaki (13. Juli 2002)

ok, 
nochmals danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Werd mir jetzt ein MSI bei Ebay ersteigern.


----------



## b0bby (13. Juli 2002)

bitte, ich hoffe das es auch am mainboard liegt


----------



## AvS (13. Juli 2002)

kann auch an den festplatten liegen. war bei mir auch so. steck mal die ide-kabel anders und probiers dann mal !


----------



## Nanaki (13. Juli 2002)

das mit dem tauschen der eide kabel geht leider nicht, da die eide Kabel oberhalb vom Stecker eine Kerbe haben, die bei der Festplatte nur in einer Richtung reinpasst. Aber trotzdem vielen dank für den Beitrag.


----------



## Freaky (14. Juli 2002)

am besten ist wenn du irgendwie die cpu quwer testen kannst bei einem kumpel nicht das die auch noch hin ist. glaube das es "nur" am mb liegt aber man kann nie sicher sein wenn man nicht alles getestet hat!!!

würd mir kein mainboard ersteigern macht keinen sinn..
kauf die ein neues board für ein amd mit sdram und einen z.b einen kleinen duron haste alle male mehr von...

vom preis kommt das gleiche raus...und du hast 2 jahre garantie bei ebay haste nix wenn du ein defektes board ersteigert hast (mir schon passiert) läufst du monate lang deinem geld hinterher...
wir haben letztes jahr noch P3´s für rund 300 DM über ebay verkauft (mit garantie)


naja mußt du wissen..

freaky


----------



## Nanaki (14. Juli 2002)

ich hab jetzt ein board gefunden auf den dann ein AMD Athlon XP 1600+ draufpassen würde doch ich wollt jetzt noch fragen ob das Netzteil mit 230 V mitkommt oder ob das dann zu schwach ist.


----------



## b0bby (14. Juli 2002)

ähm jedes Netzteil hat 230V 
beim Netzteil kommt es auf die Watt zahl an. Bei einem AMD Athlon XP 1600+ brauchst du min. ein 300W Netzteil, besser wäre 350W, das reicht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Freaky (14. Juli 2002)

quatsch das mit dem 350W netzteil
ein 350W braucht mann nur wenn man mehrer hardwareteile dirn hat, sprich 3-4 HD´s ne geforce 3+4 2´cd-rom´s usw...dann brauchst du ein 350W
ansonsten würde ein 300W reichen...wenn du keine teile dirn hast die viel power brauchen kannst auch mal mit dem 250W (wenns ein gutes ist)
probieren aber ein 350W brachst du nicht.
medion oder andere hersteller die fertigrechner verkaufen verwenden meist netzteile von 150W - 250W !!
außerdem sind 350W netzteile in der regel deuer 
aber wenn du dir schon eins kaufst dann ein richtiges..von enermax oder zahlman wo du die lüfter geschwindigkeit selber einstellen kannst...das hörste dann nimma...


mfg
freaky


----------



## b0bby (14. Juli 2002)

man man ich hör mich schon wie ein inkompetenter verkäufer an  *kopp gegen wand hau*
also Freaky hat recht  300Watt reichen locker aus.


----------



## Freaky (14. Juli 2002)

naja wenn er sich ja ein highend gerät zusammen gestellt hätte dann würd ich dir recht geben      

bis im sommer

freaky


----------



## Nanaki (14. Juli 2002)

ok dann passts ja, den des teil hat grad 300 Watt.

thx noch für die hilfe


----------



## fungo (15. Juli 2002)

Also, bei mir war danach so ziemlich alles im Eimer 

Von Ram über Grafikkarte usw.


----------



## Nanaki (20. Juli 2002)

so hab jetzt mein Motherboard bekommen und gleich angeschlossen und wie ich feststellen musste ist die grafikkarte auch noch draufgegangen, aber dafür hab ich meine alte Diamond Viper 550V eingebaut. Sonst kommt beim neustart jetzt immer wenn ich alle CD-Laufwerke angeschlossen hab die Fehlermeldung "Disk Boot Failure, Insert System Disk and Press Enter". Da hab ich dann nur mal mein Master CD-Laufwerk angeschlossen, nur da liest mein Computer die ganze zeit, was vorher noch nicht war.


----------



## Pilldriver (20. Juli 2002)

Und das du mal nur deine Festplatte anschließt um zu sehen ob die noch geht??? Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das alles kaputt geht nur weil dein Netzteil durch gebrannt ist. Denn eigentlich müsst wenn du das Netzteil austauschst auch alles andere wieder gehn.


----------



## Nanaki (20. Juli 2002)

Festplatte geht schon noch, d. h. ich war ich windows schon drin aber da kamen lauter Fehlermeldungen so dass ich jetzt formatieren muss, nur leider isch durch die Überspannung oder so ähnlich die Netzwerkkarte und meine 3 CD-Laufwerke und meine Grafikkarte draufgegangen, so dass ich kein Windows grad draufspielen kann.
Naja was solls muss ich halt noch mehr Geld investieren.


----------



## Freaky (21. Juli 2002)

laß das doch über die versicherung laufen !!!!
bei überspannung (z.b. ein großes gewitter wie heute nacht) zahlen die, die hardware teile
mußt das nur zu einem fachmann bringen oder der muß dir das bestätigen.
aber die alten teile net wegschmeissen.
denke mal windows wollte die neuen treiber installieren mehr net...mußt halt zuerst im abgesichertem modus hoch fahren...aber ist ja nun zu spät 

bis im sommer
freaky


----------

